# SHE ATE A PLASTIC BAG



## AimeeMia (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm new here. I just came home to find that Mia my sulcata, got a plastic bag down from a low shelf and ate almost half of it!!!! What can I do? will she be ok? Any suggestions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you mean to say that she was able to rip off pieces and swallow them, or that you saw the bag hanging out of her mouth and pulled it out? Hopefully, if she swallowed some of the pieces, they'll pass right on through. It might be a good idea to give her something that gives her "the runs." Something like pumpkin or agave or cantaloupe.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Mar 10, 2009)

or food to push it thru...lots of it.. have it bind with stuff and move onthru...
watch her activity and poop to make sure its all ok..

I know plastic bags are bad for sea turtles....


----------



## AimeeMia (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, I've been soaking her EXTRA to help her poop it out, she tore the bag apart and ate half of it... I found the half bag on the floor when I got home. I have a few frozen pumpkins saved up that I'll give her also, thank you so much, it's been three days now and she's still going strong. Thank you for all your help. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Laura (Mar 19, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry I know you are worried but this post brought a smile to my face, These guys/girls usually get into stuff that is not intended for them. I would just watch and see what happens, she should be able to pass it thru since it is not sharp or jagged and should not catch on something inside and sit and fester. Like I said it brought a smile to my face to imagine her sitting thinking yummy. Personally I could not imagine eating a plastic bag under any circumstances. Sea turtles eat them thinking they are jellyfish and they usually die from it but they usually eat all of it at once and it gets stuck, so I would just watch and see how she handles it, and please keep us updated, thanks


----------

